# 75 gallon Tank pics



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

Figured I'd post a few pics of my current fish, all of the plecos are in my 75 gallon, while the male geo and the convicts are in the 46 gallon

cheers,
Mike


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

what type of pleco do you have?

I really like your tank! Nice pictures


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks  Been trying for a more natural look with the plants, seems to be working for the first time ever *crosses fingers*

Current plecos
The ones you saw in the pics:
L14 Sunshine Pleco
L190 Royal

The shy guys:
L91 Three Beacon
L114 Leopard cactus
Adonis Pleco

I've had alot of plecos over the years, this is my favourite group so far, some shy ones, some not, and a varied diet which I've been having no problem with. Going to get some more pics of Adonis hopefully this week


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

can't wait to see some more pictures!

I'm very interested in plecos now


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

Ha! once you get hooked on them, it's difficult to stop  There is such a variety of plecos to choose from.
I originally started with them cause I was working nights 5pm-2am and wanted fish that were active when I got home and the lights were out.

Others over the years I've had
L#'s 66, 260, 137, 128, 200, 27 goldline, 18, 188, 56... i think that's it. And my list is nothing compared to some of the pleco keepers around.

I like how prehistoric they look, and the fact that they eat human food like peppers, sweet potato, broccoli stem, cukes, nori, scallop, shrimp


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I like them cause they are unique and not a lot of people like them.

I have two common plecos (different tanks) and when I feed them wafer and cucumber, the fish ends up eating it...

gonna start putting the wafer in during lights out.. hope that helps


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

some more pleco pics

also can someone ID this plant for me?


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

vrb th hrb said:


> some more pleco pics
> 
> also can someone ID this plant for me?


Awesome pleco! is that beef flank?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Fish_Man said:


> Awesome pleco! is that beef flank?


Looks like fruit loops to me 

errr...fuit rollups i mean haha


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

haha no, back when I had more cash I used to feed em fancy organic veggies, prawns, and other expensive meat. 

now they get frozen scallop, shrimp for meat, and all the scraps from my green bin/whatever veggies are on sale lol. It's actually a piece of red pepper, a fave of both mine and the fish as they dont break down that easily, but the flesh is still soft enough for them to chow down with ease.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

got the little L114 out i the open while I was cleaning the gravel/moving some rocks around

my gf names the fish, his name is Cactus Pete 

oops, and i pic of my L91 in there as well


----------

